# "pkg install libreoffice" wants to remove KDE4?



## rhodges (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a fresh install of FreeBSD 11.2 and am getting it ready to be useful.

I installed xorg from the Internet with `pkg install xorg`, and kde and firefox from my install DVD:

```
pkg -R /dist/packages/repos/ install kde
pkg -R /dist/packages/repos/ install firefox
```
Now I want to install libreoffice with `pkg install libreoffice` and it says that it wants to remove KDE4.

```
root@lark2:/home/rh # pkg install libreoffice
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 92 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        kde-workspace-kde4-4.11.22_18
        akonadi-kde4-1.13.0_7
        libkolab-0.6.3_10
        kajongg-kde4-4.14.3_7
        py27-pykde4-kde4-4.14.3_8
        poppler-qt4-0.57.0_1
        kde-runtime-kde4-16.12.3_9
        kactivities-4.13.3_6
        nepomuk-core-kde4-4.14.3_17
        kdepimlibs-kde4-4.14.10_18
        kdepim-kde4-4.14.10_12
        kopete-kde4-4.14.3_8
        okular-kde4-4.14.3_11
        kfilemetadata-kde4-4.14.3_16
        gwenview-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kdesdk-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kdegraphics-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kdenetwork-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kget-kde4-4.14.3_11
        nepomuk-widgets-kde4-4.14.3_6
        kactivitymanagerd-4.13.3_5
        libkgapi-2.2.0_3
        baloo-kde4-4.14.3_8
        baloo-widgets-kde4-4.14.3_4
        kde-baseapps-kde4-4.14.3_4
        kdewebdev-kde4-4.14.3_9
        kde-4.14.3_5
        kdeartwork-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kdetoys-kde4-4.14.3_3
...
```
Yesterday I saw a similar thing when I tried to install the package `Pulseview` (a logic analyzer program) and it also wanted to rip out KDE4. I thought it was some kind of dependency error, and I sent the maintainer an email about that.

Ideas?
Thanks,
-Richard


----------



## ekingston (Mar 5, 2019)

try running `pkg update && pkg upgrade` first, and then installing LibreOffice.

The DVD images are built based on the available packages at the time that the OS was released. The pacakges have updated since then. So, there is probably a version conflict between one of the dependencies of LibreOffice and the KDE that you installed from the DVD.

It might also be worth running `freebsd-update upgrade` too. This will get you all the OS updates since the DVD image was created.


----------



## rhodges (Mar 5, 2019)

`pkg upgrade`

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (240 candidates): .......... done
Processing candidates (240 candidates): .......... done
The following 542 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        OpenEXR-2.2.1
        kdelibs-kde4-4.14.38_1
        libkfbapi-1.0_6
        kdepimlibs-kde4-4.14.10_18
... trimmed
        kdewebdev-kde4-4.14.3_9
        kde-4.14.3_5
        kdeartwork-kde4-4.14.3_3
... trimmed
Number of packages to be removed: 180
Number of packages to be installed: 124
Number of packages to be upgraded: 215
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 23

The operation will free 45 MiB.
626 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```
It says that it will remove KDE, but not install or upgrade KDE. Should I do it anyway, and reinstall KDE after?

Thanks,
-Richard


----------



## rsronin (Mar 5, 2019)

This can give you a clue.


----------



## rhodges (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks, I am running low on clues today. It looks like libreoffice is bringing in some QT5 libraries, and maybe that is triggering `pkg` to think it should rip out KDE4? (Why would libreoffice _NEED_ QT5 anyway?)

I don't enjoy the idea of building libreoffice through ports, and if it does need QT5 libraries, will it do the same thing?

Thanks,
-Richard


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2019)

rhodges said:


> It looks like libreoffice is bringing in some QT5 libraries, and maybe that is triggering  pkg to think it should rip out KDE4? (Why would libreoffice _NEED_ QT5 anyway?)


It's not and it doesn't. It's probably some other dependency that's triggering it. All your old KDE4 ports/packages have lots of dependencies of their own. Any one of those is bound to get updated too which basically triggers an avalanche of deprecated packages being removed.


----------



## daeron (Mar 13, 2019)

KDE4 ports have been deprecated by the KDE-FreeBSD team and will be removed at the end of 2018


----------



## rhodges (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, pkg was determined to rip out KDE4. And it did.


----------



## PMc (Mar 14, 2019)

pkg seems to have its own strange inspirations on what it wants to remove.

After I finally abandoned pkgtools and use only pkg now for installation, I am trying to arrange with that, although I do not yet fully understand the logic. With pkgtools, one could just let obsoleted ports stay, and it would tell the missing dependencies.

Anyway, the deprecation-mania seems to be rampant in ports. The single useful soundcard-mixer has gone, the xmms has gone, the cd-burner gui frontend has gone. Ah, the ataidle has also gone, but there it is easy to fix sysutils/gstopd to call `camcontrol standby` for ata drives.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 14, 2019)

Ports are usually just deprecated when they are not building anymore and no one is maintaining it (and then no fix come) or upstream disapeared.

The KDE4/Qt4 is a bit different situation since they are dead upstream since years, were basically maintained by the same two people who do maintain plasma5, which means a lot of useless overhead - which include tons of cmake and clang related fixes.


----------



## PMc (Mar 15, 2019)

There are more dark things to come, from what I got.

And, basically, that Qt5, just like gnome3, undeniably brings along that dreaded dbus and all of that ilk, and probably even darker and more evil things.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 15, 2019)

PMc

THIS (Thread 66322) is the only true solution. I just need to find bunch of crazy enough people to bring that to life.


----------



## PMc (Mar 21, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> THIS (Thread 66322) is the only true solution. I just need to find bunch of crazy enough people to bring that to life.



I doubt this would help me much. As I feared, the next really dark dark cloud is coming up:
sysutils/qpxtool is gone. This is the afaik only thing to look into an optical disk and see if it is good enough for storage. There seems no replacement. (True, not actively maintained for 6+ years - so nothing can be done about it.  )


----------



## PMc (Mar 22, 2019)

And here comes the next impact:


```
Revision 496331 - (view) (download) (annotate) - [select for diffs]
Modified Wed Mar 20 11:12:16 2019 UTC (37 hours, 39 minutes ago) by joneum

Mark BROKEN in 2019Q1: fails to build
```

And I didn't even recognize that it fails to build - from all I can say, it builds fine:


```
$ ls -l /build/ports/conn.New/www_node6
-rw-rw-r--  1 root  wheel  1951820 Mar 11 07:39 Blog.190311035132.072520
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  4627324 Mar 11 07:39 node6-6.17.0.txz
-rw-rw-r--  1 root  wheel      143 Mar 11 07:39 version
$ cat version
190311.073917 Created www_node6 tree=releng/11.2 ptree=branches/2019Q1 previ=494928 mkcrev=196 optrev=108:196 pprev=123:182 dest=conn plvl=New
```

Sadly, I wasn't able to get any newer version to run without SSE2. (And NO, my pentium-3 is NOT going away.)


----------

